# Coleman smoker



## smokedad (Aug 18, 2016)

I made what I hope is a pleasant discovery yesterday at home.  I found a Coleman Deluxe Charcoal Outdoorsman grill/smoker that had been destined for the landfill.  As it has been outside for a while, there is some rust on the charcoal and bottom pans and the grates.  A picture of one is below.

View media item 793901
Has anyone used this as a smoker?  I am wondering if it is worth cleaning up to use or not, and if so, what is the best way to clean it?

It appears that there are no dampers for temp control, just 3 holes in the bottom pan that the legs are attached to.  Would I need to add dampers to these holes?  It looks like I would have to add a thermometer somewhere to get a temp reading - the one on the lid doesn't have any numbers on it.   There doesn't seem to be a place for excess smoke to escape, although I'm not sure if there needs to be one or not.

I assume that charcoal would be used for heat, and wood would be added to the charcoal for smoke.  I don't know if this type of smoker is good for keeping temps steady during the smoke.  Any advice or things to consider about this type of smoker would be very helpful, as I have never used it as a smoker.


----------

